# Squidgies.....for Bream???



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, so i am trying to get off a massive GULP addiction- sick of them going off, drying out, but most of all, i am sick of all the faulty ones in every pack!!
Now i know this has been discussed numerous times, so apologise in advance, though if you're willing...... add to this discussion.

I know squidies catch good fish, so i am moving to try these for my usual bream, Flatties, And EP fishing. I know i can get the latter easily, so i am more interested in your go-to squidgy for bream.... 

I have a few i am working through, though want to here your favorites.

Cheers,

Levi


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

80mm Wriggler in Bloodworm.


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

100mm Squidgey wriggler bloodworm... :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ohagas said:


> 80mm Wriggler in Bloodworm.


90% of my fish are taken on this sp .

i also changed over from the gulps for the same reason .i catch about the same amount of fish [ i guess ]and they are 1/3rd of the price and u can use all of them .

i weened myself off them[ gulps] by simply not taking them out

craig


----------



## adzy (Apr 26, 2010)

80mm wriggler in bloodworm, another is the squidgy bug in bloodworm goes pretty good too
also the 70mm flickbait in evil minnow on a resin head, is a goto for me when im fishing racks or jetties.

One ive tried lately is the 3" atomic prong in red pumpkin and shrimp core colors, will catch anything anywhere, i love these things

adzy


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Gulp Addiction?
Check the thread on AKFF Gold Coast members meet.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers Guys....

I must have reasonable fishing instincts then... the first 2 packs on on the top of my pile are 80 and 100mm wriggles in bloodworm... they just looked dam fishy!

I've been using the bigger flick baits offshore, though will grab some smaller ones too now!!!

Keep it coming great info.

Cheers,


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the smaller flickbaits in pearl, white and blue. Any wriggler but definately the bloodworm colours work. And worms, dont forget the squidgy worms in bloodworm colour as well. They have an awesome action when rigged on super light jig-heads.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

80mm wrigglers in bloodworm, wasabi and fireworks are awesome. Also the bugs, either on a resin head for the surface or normal jig head subsurface.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

*LOBBYS*

In wasabi


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

100mm slick rigs for the big ones,the wrigglers and lobbys all work well.put them in front of the fish and work them right they work a treat and catch less annoying little tailor.

wayne


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Cheers All, loving the feedback!

Will be testing a few on sunday if all goes to plan......


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Squidgy wrigglers in the 55mm in bloodworm or red rum colour


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Try slam baits if you accedently leave them out put in the packet and they go good agian. Awesome in yellow curl tail for flattie and 3 inch pink minnow for bream.


----------

